
Looking for feedback on GymSelfie app - GymSelfie
The app will allow fitness enthusiasts to track their workout progress by creating a set of selfies and framing them in different ways. It is planning to gather a community of bodybuilders, gym junkies and fitness professionals to a niche social network. We are looking for honest feedback and information on whether there is a need for such an app.
======
mtmail
Does the app exist? Did you show it to fitness professionals and gym junkies?

~~~
GymSelfie
The app is yet to be launched. We tried to reach our target audience through
Facebook adds, but it didn't have the result we expected. We have also
submitted it to various platforms that feature startups, but it feels like no
one has seen it.

